# קרדיטים - חתונה קטנה באחוזת מרגו



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

קרדיטים - חתונה קטנה באחוזת מרגו 
אמנם לא הייתי פעילה בפורום אך נעזרתי בו הרבה ועכשיו הגיע הזמן לתרום משהו קטן בחזרה... 

אנחנו מעדיפים לשמור על הפרטיות שלנו ולכן אתמקד בעיקר בהמלצות על ספקים שליוו אותנו ופחות בנו.

אז נתחיל בסיכום כללי:

איפה: אחוזת מרגו
כמה: כ-100 אורחים
מתי: יום שלישי באמצע ספמטבר
די-ג'יי: ערן קומבס (איזיווד)
צלם: שמעון מ"אסף תמם" (איזיווד)
איפור ושיער: טל בוצר (איזיווד)
שמלה: פישנדג
בגדי חתן: פולגת
להקת ג'אז: טריו קרן פרידמן
מלון להתארגנות: לאונרדו ברחובות


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

התארגנות - מלון לאונרדו ברחובות 
לקחנו חדר מנהלים במלון לאונרדו, שנמצא ממש על הרכבת ברחובות.
זה היה לנו מאוד נוח כי המלון במרחק נסיעה של 5 דקות מאחוזת מרגו.

החדר עלה לנו 650 ש"ח (לחדר מנהלים שהוא אופציית הביניים בין חדר רגיל לסוויטה). המחיר היה אטרקטיבי, במיוחד לעומת הצעות מחיר שקיבלנו ממלונות בתל אביב דרך איזיווד (רויאל ביץ'  לדוגמה) שנעו בסביבות 1300 ש"ח. לאונרדו אפשרו לנו להכנס ב-11 בבוקר ביום החתונה ולעזוב ב-14:00 ביום למחרת. בבוקר החתונה חיכו לנו פירות ובקבוקי מים בחדר, ואחרי החתונה חיכה לנו בקבוק קאווה. כמו כן היה בקומה טרקלין יפה עם מאפים, סלט פירות, עוגות ושתייה.
החדר היה מפנק, המקלחת היתה מאוד גדולה ובסך הכל אנחנו מאוד מרוצים.

מספר חסרונות: 
- אין כל כך חנייה ליד המלון וקצת הסתבכנו עם זה. 
- בחדר עצמו יש מקלחת שהיא דיי באמצע החדר (דלת המקלחת עשויה מזכוכית חלבית ונפתחת ישר אל החדר הראשי ולא אל חדר נפרד) - ביום החתונה הייתי שם עם עוד שתי מלוות שרצו להתקלח והיתה קצת בעיית פרטיות.
- אין בחדר מקרר אלא רק מיני-בר מלא לגמרי שאי אפשר להכניס אליו דברים אחרים.
- המנקים זרקו לנו כמה דברים שהם לא היו אמורים לזרוק - קופסת נעליים שנעלמה וקופסת פלסטיק שלי שהיתה אמורה לשמור על הקאפים. כנראה שהמנקים חשבו שזה זבל (?) אבל אני נאלצתי לזרוק את הקאפים כי אחרי שהם מתלכלכים באבק הדבק שלהם כבר לא יעיל.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

הבית הירוק 
היתה לנו תקרית לא נעימה שבעקבותיה שינינו גם תאריך וגם מקום ברגע האחרון.
אני לא אכנס יותר מדי לפרטים, ואדגיש שמדובר בחוויה האישית שלנו בלבד.

במקור סגרנו בבית הירוק, בערך שנה מראש, תאריך מבוקש למדי בספטמבר. הגענו אליהם אחרי ניסיון מאירועי עבר, לפני הרבה מאוד שנים, וזכרנו שהאוכל היה מאוד טעים. מאז, כך התברר, התחלפו שם ההנהלה והשף מספר פעמים. 
הטעימות היו חודש לפני החתונה. הגענו בהרכז משפחתי מלא, שבעה אנשים, ויצאנו בהרגשת אכזבה גדולה. זה הרגיש כאילו משהו השתבש בדרך, כל מנה שקיבלנו לטעום היתה פשוט לא משהו וחלקן אף גרוע מזה. הבית הירוק הוא מקום לא זול, בסביבות ה-330 למנה, אז בוודאי שלא ציפינו לעוגמת נפש בנושא האוכל.
ההתנהלות של המקום, שבהתחלה היתה כמובן אדיבה ונעימה, הפכה להרבה פחות נעימה כשהבענו מורת רוח מהטעימות.
אחרי דין ודברים החלטנו לבטל, לספוג את תשלום המקדמה ולחפש מקום אחר בהתראה של חודש בלבד. למזלנו אחוזת מרגו היתה פנויה בתאריך שהיה שבוע בלבד לפני התאריך המקורי שתוכנן. נאלצנו להחליף גם צלם ומאפרת, אך הכל בא על מקומו בשלום.


----------



## Raspail (21/9/13)

וואוו איזה לחץ!!! 
חייבת לציין שזו פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת על זוג שביטל גן אירועים בגלל טעימות והאמת שכל הכבוד לכם על שעמדתם על שלכם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




להיכנס לסיטואציה כזו חודש לפני החתונה נשמע בהחלט לא נעים ומלחיץ מאד, אבל מה שבטוח זה נסגר על הצד הטוב ביותר כי אחוזת מרגו זה מקום מקסים!!!

במסגרת החיפושים גם אנחנו הגענו לבית הירוק, שפעם היה נחשב לשם דבר, אבל הבנתי שעבר הרבה שינויים מאז...


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

אחוזת מרגו 
ההתנהלות מול אחוזת מרגו היתה מצוינת. מדובר במסעדה שפועלת גם כמקום לאירועים קטנים. היא מעוצבת בניחוח תקופתי, צוות המלצרים שם מיומן והאוכל ברמה גבוהה מאוד.
ההתנהלות מול מוריס, בעל המקום, היתה בסדר גמור. הוא "טיפוס", כמו שואמרים, אבל מקצועי מאוד ויודע לתפעל שם את העניינים. יש שלוש אפשרויות לתפריטים (210, 230 ו-265 ש"ח, ללא מע"מ). מוריס מאוד הוגן ואומר בעצמו שאם אין כמות מכובדת של אנשים שיודעים להעריך אוכל גורמה, אין שום סיבה לקחת את התפריט היקר ביותר (מכיל מנות כמו קונפי שוק אווז). בחרנו בתפריט האמצעי ומוריס הוסיף עוד כמה מנות למתאבנים ולמנות הפתיחה לתפריט בתור פינוק בלי שביקשנו. לפי מה ששמענו זה קטע קבוע שלו (ואם הוא לא מציע בעצמו, כדאי לבקש).
המקום יכול להכיל עד 130 איש, או 170 בלי רחבת ריקודים. אצלנו היו 100 אנשים והיה בסדר, אבל לדעתי 130 זה כבר על גבול הצפוף.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

אוכל באחוזת מרגו 
קיבלנו המון מחמאות על האוכל. באחוזת מרגו עובדים רק בצורה של הגשה ויש יותר אווירה של מסעדה מאשר אולם אירועים.
קצת מהמתאבנים בקבלת הפנים:
פטה כבד ששמעתי שהיה מצוין ואני מצטערת שלא יצא לי לטעום


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

עוד קצת מתאבנים


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

התפריט במרגו 
התפריט כולל מנה ראשונה, מנה עיקרית וקינוח. לכל מנה יש מגוון של כ-4-5 אפשרויות.
השתייה קלה והבירה מגיעים בבקבוקי זכוכית אישיים. בנוסף יש כמובן עוד סוגי אלכוהול, יין וקפה/תה שמקבלים עם הקינוח. המקום כשר בשרי אז אי אפשר לקבל שם קפה עם חלב.
אחוזת מרגו מחזיקים אלכוהול תוצרת הארץ בלבד. יש להם מגוון לא רע והם מאפשרים להביא באופן עצמאי אלכוהול תוצרת חוץ. אחרי סיום קבלת הפנים הבר שבחוץ מתקפל ובקבוקי האלכוהול עוברים לעמוד על פסנתר כנף גדול שנמצא ליד רחבת הריקודים. אנשים שרקדו ניגשו מדי פעם למזוג לעצמם שתייה וזה היה נחמד. זכור לי שמוריס אמר שיהיה ברמן שמופקד על הפסנתר עם האלכוהול וימזוג לאנשים. אני לא ראיתי אותו בפועל אז אני לא בטוחה שזה אכן קרה. מצד שני, הייתי דיי מעופפת באותו שלב. כדאי לוודא את העניין הזה.

חשוב חשוב חשוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשמביאים אלכוהול מבחוץ, לוודא שהוא כשר. אולי זה נשמע ברור מאליו אבל אנחנו לא חשבנו על זה בזמן הקנייה ומוריס ציין את הנקודה הזו רק אחרי שקנינו. נאלצנו ללכת להחליף חלק מהבקבוקים וזו סתם היתה טרחה מיותרת.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

מנה ראשונה לדוגמה 
פאי רועים עם כבדי עוף


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

מנה עיקרית לדוגמה 
סטייק אנטריקוט מעולה(!) ברוטב פלפלת


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

קינוח לדוגמה 
אחת ההחמצות שלי בחתונה- טארט טאטן מדהים שלא הספקתי לטרוף. הבטחתי לעצמי שאחזור לשם במיוחד בשבילו.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

התמונה צולמה אחרי שהקינוח קצת נמס 
אחרי שזנחתי אותו, המסכן... הוא יותר פוטוגני כשהוא יוצא מהמטבח


----------



## פיiנה (20/9/13)




----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

מנת ילדים 
באחזות מרגו יש אפשרות להזמין מנת ילדים (מנה עיקרית של המבורגר, נקניקייה, שניצל וצ'יפס, וקינוח מתוך התפריט) שעולה 79 ש"ח.

מבחינתם ילד נחשב מי שהזמין מנת ילדים. יש מינימום של 80 מבוגרים.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

הגברה ותאורה באחוזת מרגו 
מה שנוח אצל אחוזת מרגו הוא שהם לא מבקשים כל מיני תוספות מעצבנות כמו "התחברות למערכת ההגברה" או "תאורת דיסקו" (שעבור כל אחד מהם ביקשו מאיתנו אלפי שקלים נוספים בבית הירוק). הכל אצלם כלול בחבילה, בלי קונצים.

עוד משהו ששווה לציין הוא שבסוף משלמים לאחוזת מרגו לפי כמות ההזמנות שנלקחו באירוע עצמו. זוהי דרך טובה לא לשלם מראש על מנה של מישהו שמבריז בסוף.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

זר 
נקנה על ידי בן הזוג בחנות פרחים ברחוב דרך יבנה ברחובות.
עלה 100 ש"ח, והיה מקסים וצבעוני אך מעט גדול מדי. ממליצה להדגיש לבן הזוג לא לבחור זר גדול מדי כי זה לא הכי נוח להחזיק אותו ביד לאורך זמן.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

שמלה - פישנדג 
מאוד התחברתי לסגנון של פישנדג ולבדים הרכים והנעימים שלהם. המחירים שלהם אטרקטיביים ביחס לשוק (נניח בצד את העובדה שאלפי שקלים לשמלה לערב אחד זה לא בדיוק ההגדרה המילונית למשהו אטרקטיבי).
השמלה עלתה 4500 ש"ח. של עולה 100 ש"ח והינומה עולה 200 ש"ח.

אני רוצה להודות במיוחד ל-FayeV שברוב נדיבותה השאילה לי את ההינומה שלה.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

עוד קצת על פישנדג 
ההתנהלות מול פישנדג מתחילה בחנות שנמצאת בכיכר מסריק בתל אביב. שם פגשתי את עופר, בעלה של חגית המעצבת. בחנות מודדים דגמים ישנים של שמלות ומחליטים באיזה דגמים להתמקד. אחרי שסוגרים איתם עוברים לסטודיו שנמצא ברחוב הס בתל אביב. הגעתי לשלוש מדידות בסטודיו וקיבלתי את השמלה שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה.

ההתנהלות מול עופר וחגית היתה מאוד נעימה. שניהם מקסימים וקשובים,נשארים שפויים בתוך שגעת החתונות ולא מנסים לדחוף או להלחיץ. הם מתמקדים בשמלות כלה אבל חגית מוכנה לעצב גם שמלות לבנות משפחה אחרי שהכלה סוגרת אצלם.

בקיצור- ממליצה מאוד!


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

גב השמלה


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

השמלה מקדימה


----------



## ronitvas (20/9/13)

השמלה מהממת!!! יפה מאוד מאוד


----------



## butwhy (20/9/13)

שמלה ממש יפה!! 
אני גם אהבתי את הדברים של פישנדג


----------



## RedVelvet (21/9/13)

תודה לשתיכן


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

איפור ושיער 
איפור ושיער סגרנו דרך איזיווד.
כתוצאה מהחלפת התאריך ברגע האחרון איזיווד מצאו לנו מישהי חדשה שהיתה פנויה- טל בוצר.
ההתרשמות שלי מטל היא אמביוולנטית. מצד אחד היא היתה מאוד חמודה ולבבית והאיפור ביום החתונה היה מוצלח.

מצד שני, היו לנו כמה קטעים לא נעימים איתה.

זה התחיל באיפור הניסיון- טל אמרה שאיפור ניסיון עולה 100 ושיער ניסיון עולה גם כן 100. אמרתי לה שאסתפק באיפור ניסיון. לפני האיפור היא קצת התעסקה עם השיער שלי, וחשבתי שהיא עושה לי ג'סטה ומראה לי כמה אפשרויות לתסרוקות. איכשהו ההתעסקות עם השיער התארכה, ואחרי שסיימנו גם עם האיפור היא ביקשה 200 ש"ח.
אני לא יודעת אם זה היה טעות תמימה או לא, אבל אני יצאתי עם טעם מעט מר. מאחר ולא נשאר הרבה זמן עד החתונה העדפתי לא להתעסק עם זה יותר.

בפגישת הניסיון טל ציינה שאין לה בעיה להגיע לרחובות מתל אביב, אבל נצטרך לשלם לה תוספת של נסיעות. פה עשיתי טעות שלא שאלתי אותה ישירות באיזה סכום מדובר, בתמימותי הנחתי שנסיעות אמור להיות בערך מחיר הדלק. כמה ימים לפני החתונה גיליתי שלטל אין רכב והיא מצפה שאשלם לה על מונית ספיישל הלוך ושוב מרחובות, סכום שהגע בסופו של דבר ל-350 ש"ח. זה היה קטע לא נעים, וקצת קשה לבוא בטענות כי אני הייתי צריכה לברר את זה לפני כן. עם זאת, אני חושבת שכשהאדם הסביר חושב על נסיעות הוא לא מעלה בדעתו מונית ספיישל, והיתה יכולה להיות לה ההגינות לציין את זה בעצמה.

בחרתי בתסרוקת של צמה שמתחילה מצד אחד בתור צמה חצי-סינית וממשיכה אל הצד השני כצמה רגילה. התסרוקת יצאה יפה, אבל מדובר בתסרוקת לא מאוד מורכבת וטל התעסקה עם הצמה הרבה מדי- פרמה את הצמה ועשתה אותה מחדש הרבה פעמים- עד שהשיער שלי כבר היה מלא בספריי ועם תחושה לא הכי נעימה.
אהבתי את התוצאה, אבל הצמה התחילה להתפרק כבר אחרי הצילומים המקדימים. זה לא מאוד הפריע לי, אבל אני מניחה שזה לא אמור לקרות.

איפור לכל מלווה עלה 350 ש"ח. פן לאחת המלוות עלה 150 ש"ח. למלווה הנוספת היא עשתה סוג של חצי-קוקו גבוה עם כמה סיכות פנינה וביקשה על זה עוד 250 ש"ח. קשה לי לומר שזה היה שווה את הכסף.

בסוף יצא שחוץ מהסכום ששילמנו לאיזיווד על האיפור והשיער בשבילי, הוספנו בסביבות 1300 ש"ח על כל התוספות האלה. בעיניי- מוגזם ולא פרופורציונלי לחלוטין.
אם היה לנו יותר זמן לפני החתונה הייתי מתנהלת שונה בנושא הזה, אבל זה היה משהו שנאלצנו לספוג לאור הנסיבות.

אל הצמה הוספתי מסרקייה מבד שקניתי בפישנדג (250 ש"ח)


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

נעליים 
נקנו ב"קלארקס" בקניון רמת אביב.
היו דיי נוחות ועם עקב נמוך יחסית. אני לא רגילה ללכת על עקבים ולכן אחרי קבלת הפנים כבר עברתי לנעלי בובה שטוחות.
הנעליים עלו כ-400 ש"ח אחרי מבצע סופעונה.
אין לי תמונה של נעלי הבובה אבל הן נקנו ב"מיס בלרינה" בקניון שבעת הכוכבים בהרצליה ועלו רק 40 ש"ח. יש להם הרבה מבחר ומחירים זולים מאוד.


----------



## FayeV (20/9/13)

שמחה שהיא סייעה לך! 
השמלה נראית ממש ממש טוב. אני גם שמחה שהייתם מרוצים מאחוזת מרגו, הוא בהחלט מקום מיוחד!


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

בגדי חתן - פולגת 
ויתרנו על חליפה לאור מזג האויר והלכנו על חולצה מכופתרת לבנה, עניבה תכלת ומכנסיים בגוון חום.
לא זוכרת מחיר מדויק, אבל היה ממש סביר ויש להם גם הנחת "חבר" של 30 אחוז.
הנעליים של "האש-פאפיס", נקנו ב"גלי"


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

הרב- יאיר בראון 
נזכרנו בעניין הרב קצת מאוחר מדי. המלצתי- אם מתחתנים בחודש מבוקש כמו ספטמבר, לא להתחיל לחפש רב חודשיים לפני החתונה.
התקשרנו ל-20 רבנים בערך, מתוכם נפגשנו עם שניים.

הרב הראשון היה הרב אריה ספיר מפתח תקווה. הגענו אליו הביתה והוא הסביר לנו על מהלך הטקס. היה בסך הכל מאוד נחמד, אבל בחרנו לוותר על שירותיו מסיבה אחת פשוטה- במשך כל שעת השיחה שלנו איתו, הוא לא הצליח להבין איך מבטאים את השם שלי. השם שלי מורכב משתי הברות, ואיכשהו בכל פעם שהוא פנה אלי הוא שכח אותו או עיוות אותו. נראה לי שתנאי בסיסי לבחירה ברב הוא הגייה נכונה של שמותינו, אז עברנו הלאה.

הגענו אל הרב יאיר בראון מבני ברק. הוא צעיר, מקסים, ערך טקס חופה קצר וקולע וסיפר סיפור אישי על הצעת הנישואין שלנו. קיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על הרב ואנחנו מאוד ממליצים.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

די-ג'יי - ערן קומבס 
אל ערן הגענו דרך איזיווד. הוא היה מקסים, מבין במוזיקה וזרם איתנו לגמרי.
לא ניסה לשכנע אותנו שאי אפשר לעשות חתונה בלי מוזיקה מזרחית, הרחבה היתה מלאה ואפשר להגיד שהוא ידע לקרוא את הקהל.
שילב בין מוזיקת רקע נעימה בשלב האוכל ובין מוזיקה קצבית יותר לשלב הריקודים.
ממליצים מאוד!

זה המקום לציין שאחוזת מרגו נמצאת באזור מגורים ולכן צריך להחליש את המוזיקה בחצות. התחלנו את האירוע ב-19:00 ועד חצות הרגשנו שבהחלט מיצינו. לאור העובדה שמדובר באמצע שבוע ולחלק ניכר מהאורחים שלנו עוד חיכתה נסיעה ארוכה, היינו מרוצים שהאירוע הסתיים בשעה הזו.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

המשך יבוא...


----------



## מחטט באף (20/9/13)

כיף לקרוא! קרדיטים ישר ולעניין... 
מחכים להמשך!


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

צלם - שמעון מ"אסף תמם" 
גם את הצלם נאצלנו להחליף ברגע האחרון ו"אסף תמם" סיפקנו לנו צלם אחר.

באופן כללי אנחנו מרוצים. קיבלנו כ-3000 תמונות ומתוכן סיננו כ-600-700 תמונות מוצלחות.
המקדימים יצאו יפה מאוד. הצטלמנו במכון ויצמן, שנמצא מאוד קרוב גם למלון לאונרדו וגם לאחוזת מרגו. שנינו מכירים את המכון היטב ולכן ידענו להוביל את שמעון לפינות היפות. למי שלא מכיר, יש במכון כמה פרדסים, עצים מיוחדים, מדשאות יפות, מזרקות... בקיצור המון פינות חמד, וזה מאוד נהוג שזוגות מצטלמים שם.
.
הכיוון שלנו היה תמונות שהן יותר "אומנותיות". ההנחייה שלנו לשמעון היתה שאנחנו רוצים תמונות שמעניין לראות גם אם לא מכירים את האנשים שבתמונה. בפועל יש מספר תמונות כאלו עם טוויסט נחמד, אבל רובן היו רעיונות שלנו ללוקיישנים וקצת פחות הגיעו ממנו. עם זאת, לאור היכרותינו עם המקום זה היה הגיוני שאנחנו נוביל אותו לפינות היפות של המכון. אולי היו לי ציפיות מוגזמות אבל בעיני רוחי דמיינתי שצלם מקצועי רואה את הסביבה, מזהה בעין דברים מיוחדים שאפשר לעשות איתה ומוביל את הסיטואציה. שמעון יותר זרם איתנו ומדי פעם ביים אותנו קצת ("תרימי רגל", "יותר להנות" וכאלה). הוא מצלם כבר המון המון שנים וקצת מרגישים שכבר נמאס לו.

שמעון היה נחמד, מקצועי ועשה את העבודה שלו. ביקשתי ממנו להגיע למלון ב-15:30 והוא הגיע בזמן. היה לו הומור שלפעמים פחות התאים לסיטואציה (לדוגמה, הוא כינה את עצמו כל הזמן "שמעון היפה", עד עכשיו אני לא יודעת מה שם המשפחה שלו. בנוסף, כששאלתי אותו כמה פעמים אם הוא יכול לבוא רגע לצלם את X או Y הוא ענה תמיד "לא", כאילו בצחוק. פעם ראשונה זה משעשע, פעם שניה זה כבר קצת מעצבן).

עוד משהו שהפריע לי הוא העדר הביקורות עליו באינטרנט (לפחות אני לא הצלחתי למצוא... אולי זה כי הוא לא מסכים להגיד מה שם המשפחה שלו?), ולכן אני מפרטת במיוחד על החוויה שלנו.

בשורה התחתונה כן הייתי ממליצה עליו, אבל הוא לא מתאים לכל אחד.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

טריו ג'אז- קרן פרידמן 
רצינו לשלב הרכב ג'אז בקבלת הפנים. סגרנו עם הזמרת קרן פרידמן, אותה ליוו נגן סקסופון (ארז ברנוי המוכשר, למי שמכיר את מועדון ה"שבלול" בנמל ת"א) ונגן קלידים.

קרן היא פשוט מקסימה ומאוד מאוד נחמדה. היא מוכשרת מאוד ויש להם רפטואר רחב מאוד של שירים גם באנגלית וגם בעברית.
לצערנו המיקום הפיזי שלהם בקבלת הפנים לא היה אידיאלי (קצת רחוק מההתקהלות המרכזית) ולכן אנשים שהגיעו לקראת הסוף לא כל כך ראו אותם וחשבו שמדובר במוזיקת רקע. למי שרוצה הרכב כזה באחוזת מרגו, הייתי ממליצה לבדוק את האפשרויות למיקום שלהם ולקחת את זה בחשבון. אנחנו רצינו מיקום מסוים ליד הכניסה ובערב האירוע אחוזת מרגו שינו אותו בגלל ענייני חיבור לחשמל. למרות זאת רוב האורחים זכו לראות אותם וכל האורחים זכו לשמוע אותם, אז אנחנו מרוצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרן נפגשה עם בן זוגי פעם אחת לפני האירוע כדי לתאם את הסגנון ולבחור שירים שאנחנו אוהבים במיוחד מתוך הרפרטואר שלה. קיבלנו ממנה גם את הדיסק שלה.
למי ששוקל הרכב ג'אז אני מאוד ממליצה לא לוותר על זמרת, בעיניי זה ממש מוסיף.

המחירים של קרן משתנים בהתאם לכמות האנשים בהרכב (יש 5 נגנים על כלים שונים שעובדים איתה). היא התחשבה בכך שאנחנו סטודנטים וקיבלנו הצעת מחיר טובה.

מאוד מאוד ממליצים!

האתר של קרן:
[URL]http://www.kjazz.co.il/jazz.htm[/URL]


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

איזיווד 
אז כאמור, נעזרנו בשירותיהם של איזיווד בשלושה ספקים- צלם, די'גיי ואיפור-שיער. בנוסף הדפסנו דרכם את ההזמנות.

מאיזיווד היינו מרוצים מאוד. התנהלנו מול שיר ירדן, שהיתה מקסימה וקשובה לכל הבקשות שלנו.
במקרה שלנו הבחירה באיזיווד התבררה כשהחלטה נכונה, שכן למרות התכנון המוקדם המקורי הגענו בסוף למצב של תכנון חתונה ברגע האחרון. זה היה מרגיע מאוד שידענו שאיזיווד יצמידו לנו צלם חדש ומישהו חדש לאיפור/שיער. אמנם שני הספקים שהיינו הכי פחות מרוצים מהם היו בדיוק אלו שקיבלנו ברגע האחרון, אבל אני מניחה שככה זה עובד ואין מה לעשות. כשנזכרים ברגע האחרון צריך גם להתפשר.
את ההזמנות אני עיצבתי והדפסנו ב-we-do. היינו מרוצים, הם היו זריזים ויעילים וגם קיבלנו מדבקה חמודה ברוח ההזמנה לסגירת המעטפות. המלצתי- עבור חתונה של 100 אנשים ממש אין צורך ביותר מ-50 הזמנות (בהנחה שאין המון אנשים שמגיעים לבד. בדרך כלל אנשים מגיעים בזוג או משפחה). אנחנו קיבלנו 70 ונשארו לנו המון עודפים. זה כסף קטן ביחס לחתונה אבל סתם חבל.

החבילה הכוללת של הספקים האלו עלתה לנו בסביבות ה-11,000. אני לא בטוחה עד כמה זה משתלם לעומת סגירה בנפרד עם כל ספק. זה בעיקר חוסך כאב ראש והתרוצצות, ומאוד עוזר אם קורה משהו לא צפוי ברגע האחרון.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

היתרונות והחסרונות שבחתונה קטנה 
בהתחלה עוד שאפנו לחתונה של 50 אנשים קרובים באיזו חצר של בית. לאט לאט הבנו שזה לא מציאותי. לי יש משפחה דיי גדולה, כ-10 דודים ודודות ועוד המוני בני דודים. רק המשפחה שלי הגיעה לכמות של כ-40 אורחים.

צמצמנו כמה שיכולנו- אני ובן זוגי הזמנו רק את החברים הקרובים שלנו. כלל האצבע שלנו היה אנשים שפגשנו בשנה האחרונה מחוץ למסגרת מחייבת. לא הזמנו חברים לעבודה (מלבד כאלו שעמדו בכלל האצבע) והבטחנו לערוך הרמת כוסית סמלית אחרי החתונה. 

היה לי חשוב שאף אחד לא ירגיש לבד, אז כל אורח שהזמנו היה יכול מבחינתנו להביא איתו דייט. הרוב המוחלט של החברים שלנו בזוגיות ארוכה ואנחנו חברים גם של בני הזוג שלהם, ולכן בפועל רק אורח אחד לא מוכר הצטרף לחתונה בדרך הזו.

ביקשנו מכל זוג הורים להזמין כ-4-5 זוגות חברים קרובים בלבד, ללא חברים לעבודה שהם לא פוגשים מחוץ לאותה מסגרת. בהתחלה היה להורים קצת קשה לעכל את זה אבל הם זרמו איתנו יחסית מהר.

כאמור, בסופו של דבר הצלחנו להצטמצם לכ-100 מוזמנים. בניגוד לחתונות רגילות, אחוז הנוכחות שלנו עמד על 98%. מלבד שני מוזמנים שחלו ברגע האחרון וגם הם הודיעו לנו על כך לפני, כל מי שהוזמן הגיע. 

אני חושבת שהתחושה הזו, שכל מי שהגיע (או לפחות רובם המוחלט) באמת רוצים להיות שם ולשמוח בשמחתנו, היא יקרה מפז. יכולנו להקדיש זמן לאורחים שלנו, לדבר איתם ולהנות מחברתם. הרחבה היתה מלאה בחברים שלנו והרגשנו עטופים באהבה.

חסרונות? האמת שמבחינתנו פשוט אין. אני מכירה את התיאוריה שצלם, די-ג'יי, מאפרת וכו' זה דברים שממילא משלמים עליהם, אז כבר עדיף להזמין עוד אנשים כך שיהיו יותר צ'קים שיכסו אותם. מצד שני צריך לזכור שככל שמזמינים אנשים מקרבה רחוקה יותר, גם המתנות יהיו בהתאם. אנחנו הזמנו את האנשים שרצינו בלבד, בלי להכנס לשיקולים של "כיסוי חתונה". בדיעבד, המתנות שקיבלנו היו נדיבות מאוד, מתנות של אנשים שמפרגנים לנו באמת, ולא רק שכיסו את החתונה אלא גם מימנו מחצית מירח הדבש.


----------



## ray of light (20/9/13)

כ"כ מסכימה עם מה שאמרת כאן 
אני חושבת שהתחושה שבאמת מכירים את הרוב המוחלט ממש שווה את זה.
אני ממש שמחה שזה הכיוון שלנו גם  זה עושה את החתונה יותר אינטימית וכיפית בעיניי


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

סיכום עלויות 
בסופו של דבר החתונה עלתה לנו כ-45,000 ש"ח כולל הכל.
מתוך הסכום הזה שילמנו לאחוזת מרגו 27,000 ש"ח.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (20/9/13)

שאלה אולי כללית לגבי סיכום עלויות 
אתן מכניסות לשם גם דברים כמו טבעות נישואין, נעליים, בגדי חתן? כלומר, דברים שנקנו בשביל האירוע אבל נשארים אצלכם וישמשו אתכם גם אחריו?


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

בגדי חתן ונעליים כן 
טבעות נישואין לא הכנסתי לחישוב כי קיבלנו טבעות מסבא וסבתא של בן הזוג.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

במחשבה שניה, יחד עם כמה הוצאות בלתי צפויות 
יצא לנו כ-47,000 כולל הכל.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

צילום הוידאו שהיה ולא היה 
בהתחלה רצינו לוותר על צילום וידאו. הרגשנו שבחתונה קטנה, צלם שמסתובב בין האורחים עם קופסה עצומה על הכתף ופרוז'קטור אימתני פשוט לא ישתלב טוב. חוץ מזה שהיה מדובר בתוספת של כ-4000 ש"ח על משהו שלא היה לנו מאוד חשוב.

ברגע האחרון החלטתי לבקש משני ידידים שלי להביא מצלמת וידאו ולצלם רק את החופה. שניהם נענו למשימה ברצון, ואחד הידידים שלי אף הגדיל לעשות ופשוט לקח על עצמו לצלם את כל האירוע. בדיעבד, אחרי שצפיתי בסרטון, אני שמחה שלא ויתרנו על זה. הערב הזה טס, וכבר ביום שאחרי קשה לזכור מה בדיוק היה. אני עדיין חושבת שלא היה צורך בצלם וידאו מקצועי, אבל הצילום הביתי התאים לנו בדיוק.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (20/9/13)

כיף לקרוא קרדיטים של מישהי עם ראש דומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הרבה מהדברים שכתבת כאן מתאימים גם לנו. וגם אנחנו ויתרנו מראש על וידאו ולא מזמן החלטנו שאנחנו כן רוצים שמישהו יסריט את החופה (מצלמה כבר יש, רק צריך להחליט על מי מטילים את המשימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

כל הכבוד שהצלחתם לשמור על עניין החתונה הקטנה. גם אנחנו מאד רצינו ובסוף אחרי התפשרויות קלות הגענו ל150.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (20/9/13)

וכמובן המון מזל טוב


----------



## RedVelvet (21/9/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לגבי הצילום הביתי, ממליצה מאוד להביא גם חצובה בשביל צילום החופה.
מזל טוב גם לכם!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (21/9/13)

אכן, גם לזה דואגים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה.


----------



## RedVelvet (20/9/13)

כמה מילים אחרונות 
יתרון נוסף של חתונה קטנה ששכחתי לציין, הוא שזה לגמרי בר-ביצוע להתקשר אישית לכל אורח ולהודות לו על הנוכחות שלו, על המתנה שלו, על הברכה והמילים היפות. אחרי שהתאוששנו קצת התחלנו בסבב טלפונים. זה נעים לשמוע את התגובה של אנשים לחתונה ולהקדיש להם תשומת לב אישית קטנה אחרי שהם הקדישו ערב שלם בשבילנו ויותר מזה. בנוסף, שלחנו לכל אורח את התמונות שלו מהחתונה במייל.

אז זהו, היה כיף וגם כיף שהיה, ועכשיו אפשר לחזור לשגרה ולא לחשוש מכל חצ'קון, נפילה מהאופניים או אוכל הודי...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אשמח לענות על שאלות פה או במסרים, ושיהיה לכולנו חג שמח


----------



## song4me (20/9/13)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני באופן אישי אוהבת מאוד את אחוזת מרגו והאוכל שם לא פחות ממדהים!
המון המון מזל טוב, תמשיכו ליהנות ולעשות דברים בדרך שלכם


----------



## butwhy (20/9/13)

כיף לקרוא קרדיטים כאלה 
אהבתי מאוד את הרוגע והשקט שבהם ניהלתם את כל ההכנות, את זה שגם כשהתפקששו דברים קטנים, זה לא הלחיץ אתכם ולא גרם לכם להרגיש כאילו חרב עליכם עולמכם. אהבתי את הבחירה בחתונה קטנה בדרככם ואהבתי (מאוד!) את השמלה.
עם המון מהדברים שכתבת אני מאוד מזדהה.
המון המון מזל טוב וחיי נישואים כיפיים (ורגועים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Bobbachka (20/9/13)

תודה על השיתוף! 
נהנתי מאוד מהגישה השפויה והצנועה.
מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות נפלאים!
מזל טוב!!


----------



## ויקי123 (20/9/13)

מאוד התחברתי לקרדיטים שלך 
בעיקר לעובדה שהזמנתם רק אנשים קרובים. אנחנו גם הולכים לפי אותו כלל אצבע - לא ראינו שנה, לא מספיק קרוב... כנראה שיהיו אצלנו 130-140 אורחים. חשוב לי גם לדעת שאני יכולה לשלם על החתונה בלי להסתמך על מתנות מהאורחים לכן אני לא מבינה איך אנשים עורכים חתונות גדולות, זה הרבה יותר יקר ונראה לי מאוד מלחיץ.


----------



## orangeada (20/9/13)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! נשמע שלגמרי הצלחתם 
שהחתונה תהיה מאוד "אתם"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרבה אושר ועושר!


----------



## FayeV (21/9/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא קרדיטים כאלה! 
אני מאוד מסכימה עם הרבה דברים שרשמת, ואני ממש שמחה שלמרות כל הקשיים, יצאה לכם חתונה כמו שרציתם.
שיהיה בהמון מזל טוב!


----------



## דורמורי (22/9/13)

קצר, קולע, שפוי, איכותי. בהצלחה בהמשך


----------



## RedVelvet (22/9/13)

תודה לכולם על התגובות 
מחמם את הלב


----------

